# Severe engine stumbling/shaking at idle with flickering lights.



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I HAVE my own suspicions about this unreliable junker. Decided to pop the hood and since I detail this car regularly including the engine bay, it's quite easy to spot leaks and issues under the hood. Looks like some oil seepage is going on around the valve cover so I can assume these are symptoms of the infamous and unavoidable valve cover leak? Correct me if im wrong. And if it is, has anyone had this covered under those secondary third party extended warranties since my gm one has expired not that it mattered anyway, seeing they have it where everything that goes bad isn't covered. Quite pathetic a 4 cylinder can't even reach 100,000 miles without having a major repair having to be done.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The symptoms you're describing are indicative of a failed PCV valve cover. The 1.8s haven't been known for this issue but that also doesn't mean that it can't happen. The electrical symptoms are most likely a result of the car pulling power to stabilize the engine at idle. Have you had your car less than five years? If so the PCV valve is covered under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Unfortunately I've only had it for 3 because it was purchased used with the original manufacturers warranty from previous purchaser. Meaning it's past 5 years since it was put on the road and no more warranty. Does this also cause coolant to leak?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

1.8 it may just be a bad VC gasket causing a vacuum leak and oil seepage. Don't know if the PCV is the same design or not, but I don't think so since the 1.4s setup is to deal with the varying source of vacuum in a turbo engine. 

Coolant leak is unrelated.


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

I had the same issue at around 80,000 miles, except I have the 1.4L.

"cust states check engine light with traction control stabil trac, engine shakes, lights dim, bad exhaust smell.

Cause: 4060930 Camshaft Cover Replacement
1 55573746 (S) Cover
1 25193343 (S) Pipe

91605 Vacuum leaking 4060930 0.90 tech found codes p0171 p0106 p1101 p0507, perform diag, found vacuum leaking from camshaft cover, replaced cover and retest, o/k at this time
100 CMLC 0.00"

I can't give you the prices and labor hours because it was all covered under warranty, but you can look up the part numbers, if they're the same.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I can't seem to find this coolant leak as well. Any ideas? Unfortunately I can't post pictures on here like I did in the past because it's not working the same. Best way I can describe it is that when looking down at the engine from the passengers side, I see coolant pooling/collecting on top of the engine shield right where it was cut for the recall, allowing some coolant to even collect on the ground if sitting long enough. Water pump is dry to the touch as well as hoses etc.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

On that side of the engine, I would still think water pump unless you can indeed find a hose or something leaking at a connection point. At least on the 1.4, part of the pump is hidden, which is where the weep hole/leaks are.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Walked out to my garage and now it's covered in coolant. What a disappointment this vehicle is! What's so funny is right next to me in my garage/car port is my neighbors Cruze, who pulls off and there is puddles left from her car as well. I mean goodness, it's a 4 cylinder! Why is this car so infamous for so many leaks when the engine doesn't even run that hot compared to other engine blocks? I mean I know that's not the ultimate determinant, but for goodness sake, it's a small engine with few parts. Why do these things leak and lose coolant and oil as early as 40,000 miles for some people? I'm lucky to have made it to 79,000. Luckily I live next to a gas station. I'll wake up tommorow and get some coolant and throw it in to this junker and drive it to the dealership
for the appointment I have scheduled. Of course I'll be without it until probably Wednesday of next week because some lazy tech isn't going to want to do this job on a Friday or Saturday and let me guess, they won't have the part in despite 3 out of 4 of these things on the road have this same
problem. You'd think they would keep the parts for this car stockpiled at dealerships. Well hopefully my neighbor won't beat me to the one water pump they probably have in stock. What a joke! Until then, looks like I'll be driving my 1998 Ford Explorer with over 150,000 miles on it with zero leaks.


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

My family has had Chevy cars for over 50 years. It is a sacred ritual at each dealership to replace water pumps. They may never perfect the water pump. My Cruze had to have it replaced once already.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got done looking up under the hood again. It's like oil is seeping from various parts of the valve cover. One part is right behind where the timing cover is below the solenoid for the camshaft advance. In fact a wire loom sits right in front of that and has become brittle as a result of oil getting on it. None of my wire conduit is brittle except there giving evidence that this leak has been occurring longer that what I thought because that stuff isn't going to get brittle just over night. So that's even more pathetic. I'm at 79,000 almost so I'm just gonna go off a whim and say this trash has been leaking since about 50,000 or 60,000 miles. So I have had 4 different fluids leaking at once on this thing. Coolant, refrigerant (a gas if you want to get technical), transmission fluid, and oil. Only once have I had a check engine light for it going into limp mode in the middle of winter because of the throttle sensor, which ironically fixed itself, (that was probably over 20,000 or 30,000 miles ago and it never happened again.) So either this thing is some miracle on wheels or the pcm is just as stupid as the people who designed this car. You'd think with so many issues I'd have a check engine light left and right. What a way to have you thinking nothing is wrong. Good thing I do periodic checks under the hood. Maybe the next Cruze or gm period should start offering emergency kits in the trunks of all their new cars consisting of more than just the spare tire, but a gallon of coolant and a magnifying glass so we can look at every nuk and cranny of the engine for leaks every 3 to 5 days on engines with less that 50,000 miles on them. And be honest and tell us to junk them at 75,000.


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

Snappa said:


> Just got done looking up under the hood again. It's like oil is seeping from various parts of the valve cover. One part is right behind where the timing cover is below the solenoid for the camshaft advance. In fact a wire loom sits right in front of that and has become brittle as a result of oil getting on it. None of my wire conduit is brittle except there giving evidence that this leak has been occurring longer that what I thought because that stuff isn't going to get brittle just over night. So that's even more pathetic. I'm at 79,000 almost so I'm just gonna go off a whim and say this trash has been leaking since about 50,000 or 60,000 miles. So I have had 4 different fluids leaking at once on this thing. Coolant, refrigerant (a gas if you want to get technical), transmission fluid, and oil. Only once have I had a check engine light for it going into limp mode in the middle of winter because of the throttle sensor, which ironically fixed itself, (that was probably over 20,000 or 30,000 miles ago and it never happened again.) So either this thing is some miracle on wheels or the pcm is just as stupid as the people who designed this car. You'd think with so many issues I'd have a check engine light left and right. What a way to have you thinking nothing is wrong. Good thing I do periodic checks under the hood. Maybe the next Cruze or gm period should start offering emergency kits in the trunks of all their new cars consisting of more than just the spare tire, but a gallon of coolant and a magnifying glass so we can look at every nuk and cranny of the engine for leaks every 3 to 5 days on engines with less that 50,000 miles on them. And be honest and tell us to junk them at 75,000.



Is this the solenoid you speak of? https://sc02.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1Oyxj...iming-Solenoid-Vauxhall-06-13.jpg_350x350.jpg


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

No it's the cylindrical shaped one near the timing cover (there are two, one for each cam). Anyway, I am really screwed. Turns out the 1.8 has no recall on water pumps because they don't have that issue. So it's likely not the water pump, explaining why my garage looks like Noah is ready to come floating in on his ark, yet my water pump is dryer that the Sahara. Somewhere my coolant is leaking out rapidly but from where I just don't know. I have looked at the radiator and felt all over it and I find nothing. The coolant starts on the bottom engine shield in what looks like a spray pattern and is basically one dry as you move toward radiator. But as you move more back toward under the engine more and more coolant is apparent. It then collects behind engine on passenger side between engine and power steering rack on the engine shield where it then leaks on the ground due to engine shield hack recall. Where on earth is this thing leaking from???. It's like I basically purchased a $14,000 rubiks cube!!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Snappa said:


> No it's the cylindrical shaped one near the timing cover (there are two, one for each cam). Anyway, I am really screwed. Turns out the 1.8 has no recall on water pumps because they don't have that issue. So it's likely not the water pump, explaining why my garage looks like Noah is ready to come floating in on his ark, yet my water pump is dryer that the Sahara. Somewhere my coolant is leaking out rapidly but from where I just don't know. I have looked at the radiator and felt all over it and I find nothing. The coolant starts on the bottom engine shield in what looks like a spray pattern and is basically one dry as you move toward radiator. But as you move more back toward under the engine more and more coolant is apparent. It then collects behind engine on passenger side between engine and power steering rack on the engine shield where it then leaks on the ground due to engine shield hack recall. Where on earth is this thing leaking from???. It's like I basically purchased a $14,000 rubiks cube!!!


Thermostat housing?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Nope, not even on that side of engine. Thermostat is bone dry.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

It's leaking coolant and oil at the same exact time because it's all coming from same place. They said it's my oil return seals. What on earth is that? It's on a 1.8 engine.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

They said it was the oil cooler seals leaking. How often does this happen on 1.8? And they are telling me they can't find an oil leak. So why would residue be around the valve cover?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Seems like I've been talking to myself the majority of this thread lol, but I'll still make an attempt to ask this question and hope someone will kindly answer it. In conclusion, all the issues stated in this thread were caused by a leaking oil cooler seal. It was leaking coolant she after replacing them, the roughy idle that felt like the engine missing went away. No oil leaks, water pump issues, or valve cover issues were found. Only coolant lose from oil cooler. My question is, why would this cause such idle issues?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just figured I'd pop in and let you know I am reading and concerned about your issue, but don't really have any help I can offer lol. I'm actually having a coolant and oil loss issue currently with my 1.4T Cruze, the dealer doesn't know where it's leaking from yet, they filled both systems and dyed them so hopefully in a couple hundred miles they can black light and find the leaks.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think most of the active members here have a 1.4T, so we're at a bit of a loss in helping you with your 1.8. 

The only thing I can think of is the oil cooler leak was letting air into the crankcase where it messed up the PCV and the mixture.


----------

